# OTA program guide up date?



## DLBoone (Nov 2, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how to Update the program guide.? I cut Direct TV cord (Nice? YES, YES). Went with the Roamio OTA. I get a lot of channels. The Tivo program guide shows most of them but not all, like, Grit TV & NHK TV Channels. How do I Update the program guide for these channels? thank you.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Where are you located ? They (46-4 28-4) are in the guide here in Los Angeles .


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/386/session/L3NpZC9GSVFFdDFnbA==

Good place to start. One tip: if you don't find your program with the Search function, but you see it on the guide, it might be better to wait a day before trying a SP.


----------



## DLBoone (Nov 2, 2014)

jth tv said:


> Where are you located ? They (46-4 28-4) are in the guide here in Los Angeles .


Palmdale, Ca. 29-3 and 47-4


----------



## DLBoone (Nov 2, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/386/session/L3NpZC9GSVFFdDFnbA==
> 
> Good place to start. One tip: if you don't find your program with the Search function, but you see it on the guide, it might be better to wait a day before trying a SP.


I've had these on the guide for weeks with no program info. All it says is "To Be Announced". Do you know how to update the Guide?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DLBoone said:


> I've had these on the guide for weeks with no program info. All it says is "To Be Announced". Do you know how to update the Guide?


I'm only guessing, but the guide is what the TiVo gets via the internet from TiVo servers who get their data from TMS (now merged with Gracenote). The scheduling ability is more related to data from the TiVo servers that you would see on the TiVo site (or from smart phones). There seems to be a slight lag, with the guide being closer to reality. You can also check the web site Zap2It which is now a Yahoo site but is showing the TMS data also. I find it 99% accurate. Some errors, like sports, news and events may need you to "trust but verify" the data. Last week the TMS data indicated CBS tonight as having Madam Secretary and CSI, but has changed to The Good Wife.

Perform a manual Network Connection to check. Under Settings.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

DLBoone said:


> I've had these on the guide for weeks with no program info. All it says is "To Be Announced". Do you know how to update the Guide?


Tivo gets guide data from Tribune. I had the same issue with GRIT in Richmond, VA. To correct, report the issue to Tivo here: http://www.tivo.com/lineup.html and they will start sending the applicable guide data to zip codes in your broadcast area.


----------



## Bird_Flu (Jul 8, 2008)

Just submitted this for Grit TV in PA. No guide info here for that station. Thanks for the links.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

It seems so rudimentary, how could this happen ? Wouldn't having a stations schedule show up be broadcasting 101 ? What is the station's management doing if they are not publicizing their product ? Doesn't the owner know or care about this ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bird_Flu said:


> Just submitted this for Grit TV in PA. No guide info here for that station. Thanks for the links.


More data: WLYH-TV dropped the Live Well Network (which will be shutting down in mid-january 2015) on 15.2 in late December 2014 and replaced it with Grit TV. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grit_(TV_network)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

NJ Webel said:


> Tivo gets guide data from Tribune. I had the same issue with GRIT in Richmond, VA. To correct, report the issue to Tivo here: http://www.tivo.com/lineup.html and they will start sending the applicable guide data to zip codes in your broadcast area.


Or better yet, go to Tribune's website directly. It gets changed a lot faster that way.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> More data: WLYH-TV dropped the Live Well Network (which will be shutting down in mid-january 2015) on 15.2 in late December 2014 and replaced it with Grit TV. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grit_(TV_network)


Grit was just added in Rochester NY (13.3) also. No guide info from TiVo or Zap2it/tribune, but TitanTV has the listing & guide info. I assume it will get updated sooner or latter. Quality is pretty poor, really wish they hadn't added it, 13.1 is my ABC and 13.2 is my CW, both broadcast in 720HD and used to split the bandwidth equally adding a third station is not a good thing. Size of 1 hour HD prime time show was very close for either ABC or CW and about 1/2 the size of my other HD networks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atmuscarella said:


> Grit was just added in Rochester NY (13.3) also. No guide info from TiVo or Zap2it/tribune, but TitanTV has the listing & guide info. I assume it will get updated sooner or latter. Quality is pretty poor, really wish they hadn't added it, 13.1 is my ABC and 13.2 is my CW, both broadcast in 720HD and used to split the bandwidth equally adding a third station is not a good thing. Size of 1 hour HD prime time show was very close for either ABC or CW and about 1/2 the size of my other HD networks.


ABC is almost SD anymore. Even Fox seems to try harder. I get two CW channels on my feed and one is 2ch only. WPIX has better picture and audio. Can't wait for the TMS people to change their name to Gracenote.


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

With Grit, Sinclair (like the cases mentioned in Harrisburg and Rochester) was just added on New Year's Day in most of their markets so it's probably going to take an email to the station you've got to get the correct listings. Thankfully in my Sinclair market it's on a 'who cares' MyNetworkTV affiliate I only watch for an occasional ACC game. But since Grit was commanded to be added at the national level from Sinclair's national headquarters in Baltimore, most of their stations which had to air it probably did so grudgingly and they're getting out guide data only when the customer demand is there, especially for what seems to be an 'all war movie' channel they know a small fraction of viewers (aka what they read as old) will care about.

The Live Well Network is causing confusion at it's end too; one station is switching to CBS's new Decades network, while the other suddenly just switched to Cozi without comment. The first I understand, but the second? You'd think they would have put in the Cozi schedule before switching it on. Then there was the bizarre station in my market that bounced between Weathernation and all-infomercials for months before finally settling on Sonlife (Jimmy Swaggart's network) in early December; they didn't tell TMS until the 20th what new network they had, so it was weeks upon weeks of 'paid programming' until then.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

In Los Angeles, Live Well is still on 7-2 which is the only subchannel I know of which is 720p The Tivo guide still has the same programs for it "Motion" etc as far out as the guide goes. I think I'll record a few more Motion's in case it goes off.


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

jth tv said:


> In Los Angeles, Live Well is still on 7-2 which is the only subchannel I know of which is 720p The Tivo guide still has the same programs for it "Motion" etc as far out as the guide goes. I think I'll record a few more Motion's in case it goes off.


They got a call from the governor's office, so to speak; Live Well will stay on for two more months, at least for those who haven't come up with switch plans yet like KABC. Looks like a few of the network's fans didn't catch the demise news in June and are just hearing about it now, and they aren't happy at all. So record away for a little longer .


----------

